# How do you handle a person who won't leave your vehicle?



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm starting to drive tomorrow (yay!) after getting finally approved with Lyft and I'm restarting my Uber app as well (because in for a dollar...) and I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? Has this ever happened to you?

As a woman I'm probably much less intimidating to people (well guys anyway) and much as I would like to go all Hunter Thompson on their a** with pepper spray and stun guns (gosh I miss the Army) I realize of course that's a really really bad idea.

I'm thinking the best thing to do is to drive to the nearest police station and ask someone there to remove them?

Has that every happened to you (especially if you are a woman driver) ? How did you handle it?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

From a Man driver's POV
Gender does not have an influence to this matter.
The meter is ON, is in the riders best interest to leave your car and have the trip ended specially during the surge price unless riders wants to be charged just for sitting in your car.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, it happened to me in my first month of driving. It was a blizzard, the destination was on the other side of town from the pick-up location. The pax insisted I take the highway (which I had just come off of, and it was not drivable).

I explained that the highway was not safe at the moment and the drive going through town would be shorter, cost less and would be safer. She started rambling on about how the ride couldn't exceed the value of her $20 free-ride coupon and continues to insist that I take the highway in the blizzard.

I assured the pax the ride would not be more than her free ride coupon, and that I would only do the trip if I took the route I knew was safe to travel. Pax continued to argue. I pulled into a safe, well lit gas station convenient store (now maybe three blocks from the pick-up location) and told pax I would not take them anywhere - and they should call for another car. Pax started giving me the "you have to drive me since you picked me up" taxi-cab argument.

I explained I that, 'no , I didn't have to take anyone anywhere'.
Pax continues with the "I'm gonna report you to Uber and get you fired" stuff.

I'd had enough.
I asked pax to leave my car.
Pax refused and said she would call the police.
So... I called the police and told them I was an Uber driver with a pax who was refusing to leave my car.

She got out, called a friend to pick her up.
They drove away just before the police arrived.
Cop arrives (not thrilled to be dealing with this BS in a blizzard with car accidents all over the roads).
I filed an incident report with Uber and a police report about the incident
(which involved some minor theft she committed when finally leaving my car)


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes, it happened to me in my first month of driving. It was a blizzard, the destination was on the other side of town from the pick-up location. The pax insisted I take the highway (which I had just come off of, and it was not drivable).
> 
> I explained that the highway was not safe at the moment and the drive going through town would be shorter, cost less and would be safer. She started rambling on about how the ride couldn't exceed the value of her $20 free-ride coupon and continues to insist that I take the highway in the blizzard.
> 
> ...





Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes, it happened to me in my first month of driving. It was a blizzard, the destination was on the other side of town from the pick-up location. The pax insisted I take the highway (which I had just come off of, and it was not drivable).
> 
> I explained that the highway was not safe at the moment and the drive going through town would be shorter, cost less and would be safer. She started rambling on about how the ride couldn't exceed the value of her $20 free-ride coupon and continues to insist that I take the highway in the blizzard.
> 
> ...


You are the captain, you decide whether to drive someone or not. I won't drive anyone would or creates an unsafe trip and put his/her life and mine in danger "period".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Police intervention is always the best - but if that isn't close then you'll need to be fairly clear that your request is not negotiable and that you have terminated the fare. As such there is NO insurance cover to continue and the person MUST exit and request another car.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Police intervention is always the best - but if that isn't close then you'll need to be fairly clear that your request is not negotiable and that you have terminated the fare. As such there is NO insurance cover to continue and the person MUST exit and request another car.


^^^
Hands up!
Don't shoot!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hands up!
> Don't shoot!


I forgot, some Americans choose to replace an effective vocabulary with a gun


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I forgot, some Americans choose to replace an effective vocabulary with a gun


Well of course.
A gun is a lot easier to obtain and use properly than a vocabulary.


----------



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

I appreciate the stories and advice. Frankly for some reason a confrontation like this is one of my worst anxieties about driving.
I suppose driving to a police station isn't a good idea but rather have them come to the car.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Dear denver diane, you have so over analysed, and so over thought, and basically talked utter crap on all things uber, you will never make a decent driver. I am predicting you will drive for a week or so, learn what ur passengers are like and subsequently agŕee all of us are right.
so i cant wait till you have driven for a week. Then get back to us...?..lots of love and best wishes....... mmmmwwwahhh


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ignore?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd love to add my 2 cents to the thread but so worried i will end up on your ignore list.


----------



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

suewho said:


> Dear denver diane, you have so over analysed, and so over thought, and basically talked utter crap on all things uber, you will never make a decent driver. I am predicting you will drive for a week or so, learn what ur passengers are like and subsequently agŕee all of us are right


I am older than you and likely have been in customer facing positions for longer than you have been alive. I know what to expect. I have also been on the internet and in discussion boards since the early 80's so I also know what to expect from the overall "quality" of advice given by incompetent people who have no clue, nor will they ever, that they are incompetent. I also know about trolls.

I have had a commercial Class B license and driven full sized buses and had worked as a flight instructor and Part 135 transport pilot (I currently still hold a commercial multi-engine) - so you know what ? I probably know more about transport than yourself - and always will.

P.S. "ur"?? Seriously? Because typing those other 2 letters was like, too time consuming?
P.P.S. - yeah - "ignore"


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I'm starting to drive tomorrow (yay!) after getting finally approved with Lyft and I'm restarting my Uber app as well (because in for a dollar...) and I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? Has this ever happened to you?
> 
> As a woman I'm probably much less intimidating to people (well guys anyway) and much as I would like to go all Hunter Thompson on their a** with pepper spray and stun guns (gosh I miss the Army) I realize of course that's a really really bad idea.
> 
> ...


Your phone is your best weapon. Put 911 on speed dial (or whatever they call it these days). Once you make that call cops will be able to find you by tracking your phone. Don't let anyone near your phone and if you want to be extra safe get an extra phone and hide it on yourself somewhere. Remember "Get Smart" ? The shoe phone?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Keep driving around the block racking up mileage until they want to get out.


----------



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Keep driving around the block racking up mileage until they want to get out.


It doesn't seen safe (to me) to drive anywhere with such a pax - even to the police station (which was my first idea myself) . Best advice I've heard is to take the keys and phone out of the car and call the police.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Really all you can do is call the police. If you make a report, it's helpful if you can get a copy and send it in if you contact Uber support about the incident.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> .....I have also been on the internet and in discussion boards* since the early 80's* so I also know what to expect from the overall "quality" of advice given by incompetent people who have no clue, nor will they ever, that they are incompetent. I also know about trolls.


OMG! DebutanteDiane has been on the internet with Al Gore! I am sure she was the first person to use the ignore feature when she argued it was her and not Al that invented the internets!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

First, NEVER do any livery driving without first equipping your car with a dual-lens dashcam. This is especially true for women. Second, 911 is your friend. Got a ******bag who won't leave your car? You have an index finger that easily dials three digits. Capturing all your actions on video is a very, very wise thing to do. And, no, it is NOT illegal.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OCBob said:


> OMG! DebutanteDiane has been on the internet with Al Gore! I am sure she was the first person to use the ignore feature when she argued it was her and not Al that invented the internets!


Interwebs...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Your phone is your best weapon. Put 911 on speed dial (or whatever they call it these days). Once you make that call cops will be able to find you by tracking your phone. Don't let anyone near your phone and if you want to be extra safe get an extra phone and hide it on yourself somewhere. Remember "Get Smart" ? The shoe phone?


I still have my shoe phone but the rotary dial sticks once in awhile. Stepped in some gum, I think.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> I'd love to add my 2 cents to the thread but so worried i will end up on your ignore list.


No need to worry...
She lies and, unfortunately, doesn't really put anyone on her 'ignore' list.
(otherwise she couldn't have 'liked' a reply I posted to one of her comments)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Keep driving around the block racking up mileage until they want to get out.


won't work: "inefficient route" will immediately be deducted. Don't do it. It's just more miles on your car and gas expense.

Just stop the car and say
'This trip has enedd. Please leave my car right now. Feel free to request another car and driver'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> It doesn't seen safe (to me) to drive anywhere with such a pax - even to the police station (which was my first idea myself) . Best advice I've heard is to take the keys and phone out of the car and call the police.


Do NOT get out of the car to call the police unless you want something in your car damaged or something you forgot about stolen.
Call the police in the pax presence.
Then start a video recording on your phone and keep it recording until the pax gets out of your car or the police arrive.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

I just give them a long stare right from the moment they get in. And a soft growel if I don't like what I see. 

I don't mind helping someone decent out. But unfortunately, decent people almost never ask for help. It's almost always a ****in paricite!!
Just thought you should keep that in mind

I hope this helps!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Not an issue for me, I can summon a fart that will make their ears bleed. See ya.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> It doesn't seen safe (to me) to drive anywhere with such a pax - even to the police station (which was my first idea myself) . Best advice I've heard is to take the keys and phone out of the car and call the police.


Bingo that is the correct way !!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do NOT get out of the car to call the police unless you want something in your car damaged or something you forgot about stolen.
> Call the police in the pax presence.
> Then start a video recording on your phone and keep it recording until the pax gets out of your car or the police arrive.


Don't risk injury , let them destroy the car


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

/Threadjack,

I think DenverDiane is trying to be Casuale but less helpful and more annoying. 


/end threadjack


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm soooooo looking forward to hearing DD's actual driving stories.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I forgot, some Americans choose to replace an effective vocabulary with a gun


We call them "Police".


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Interwebs...


It's a series ot tubes, get it straight!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Ignore them then they don't really exist and they will be gone. 

Works here.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I am older than you and likely have been in customer facing positions for longer than you have been alive. I know what to expect. I have also been on the internet and in discussion boards since the early 80's so I also know what to expect from the overall "quality" of advice given by incompetent people who have no clue, nor will they ever, that they are incompetent. I also know about trolls.
> 
> I have had a commercial Class B license and driven full sized buses and had worked as a flight instructor and Part 135 transport pilot (I currently still hold a commercial multi-engine) - so you know what ? I probably know more about transport than yourself - and always will.
> 
> ...


There were discussion boards and an Internet in the early 80's?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Don't risk injury , let them destroy the car


Obviously if you're feeling physically threatened, get out. That's not going to happen when you remind them that Uber has their name, address, credit card and GPS location at this moment - and that the police are on the way.


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Obviously if you're feeling physically threatened, get out. That's not going to happen when you remind them that Uber has their name, address, credit card and GPS location at this moment - and that the police are on the way.


You're a fool


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

getFubered said:


> You're a fool


You're a tool.


----------



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're a tool.


That was cool.


----------



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> There were discussion boards and an Internet in the early 80's?


You don't even know what you don't know.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It can very. Since I drive in a college town, I encounter lots of drunk student, and a glare or simply pointing one of the many cop cars in the area does the trick.

I've had scenarios where a pax couple are bickering and when reaching destination one refuses to get out and that is one I call 911 and sit back with meter running of course, watching the officers try to talk him or her out of the car.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> There were discussion boards and an Internet in the early 80's?


Kinda, sorta. Usenet started up in the early 80's, but it wasn't exactly a discussion board. You could also post to a BBS, but those aren't part of the Internet. The Internet used to be ARPANET and was around since the 60's. The Web didn't start to much later in the 90's.


----------



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Once you make that call cops will be able to find you by tracking your phone.


Just a quick mention about the above - I really felt that your answers were the best and really helped me out but I just wanted to mention that police can not actually track your phone in real time. Not without a warrant and not without getting phone company permission to use cell towers to triangulate (especially difficult if you're moving) - either of the above take several days minimum to set up. 

With that said the KGB... 'scuse me - I mean the NSA - can probably turn on your camera and see what you are eating for lunch any time they want but as for local police departments... not so much


----------



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I've had scenarios where a pax couple are bickering and when reaching destination one refuses to get out and that is one I call 911 and sit back with meter running of course, watching the officers try to talk him or her out of the car.


I especially like the bit about keeping the meter running!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Obviously if you're feeling physically threatened, get out. That's not going to happen when you remind them that Uber has their name, address, credit card and GPS location at this moment - and that the police are on the way.


And the rider has the smartphone of the Account holder they just rolled and murdered. As if they care


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I just wanted to mention that police can not actually track your phone in real time. Not without a warrant and not without getting phone company permission to use cell towers to triangulate (especially difficult if you're moving) -


B.S.

When you dial 911 from a cell phone, unless you have turned location services off on your phone (which you haven't - because you're ride-sharing), e911 capable systems have your location information as part of the call. The problem with e911 is not that law enforcement doesn't have permission to use that info (they do - you called them) it's that not many municipalities have the system in use or properly set-up.

Some reports say that fewer than 50% of calls to 911 from mobile phones are properly location identified.

The other problem is that your call is routed to the nearest 911 call center - which may or may not be the one covering the jurisdiction in which you are located (because wireless signals only know 'tower' locations, not anything about police or municipal jurisdictions).

*But all of that is moot, since you didn't ask about what to do in an accident situation where you are unable to speak*
- *you asked what to do if a pax refused to leave your car*.

Just call the police dept of the city you are in
(avoid 911 if you can - those calls need to be routed to the right department)​Use your smartphone to get the number.

Then, to the call-center operator/dispatcher, say something like:
_"Hi, my name is DenverDiane, an Uber driver located at the SW corner of Main and Minor in Uberville. 
I have a passenger in my car that refuses to leave. Please send an officer to help me. My number is 999-999-9999"_​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> And the rider has the smartphone of the Account holder they just rolled and murdered. As if they care


Yeah - because that happens everyday.

The question the OP asked was not about what to if she felt threatened or if she was being assaulted - it was what to do if the passenger refused to get out of the car.

Those are not identical circumstances, or even similar.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah - because that happens everyday.
> 
> The question the OP asked was not about what to if she felt threatened or if she was being assaulted - it was what to do if the passenger refused to get out of the car.
> 
> Those are not identical circumstances, or even similar.


You are right. But the point I was making is that the rider in the car may not be the owner of the phone or Uber account.

Hoping that UBER's involvement is some sort of 100% safety feature for its drivers would be bad advice


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are right. But the point I was making is that the rider in the car may not be the owner of the phone or Uber account. Hoping that UBER's involvement is some sort of 100% safety feature for its drivers would be bad advice


I don't recall anyone saying anything about Uber involvement in a situation where the pax won't get out of the car - I could have missed it skimming the thread.

And again, addressing a hypothetical like someone using a stolen phone to summon an Uber ride was not the question that was asked.
The risk of that happening is about the same as a rider being picked up by a driver who stole someone's car and Uber phone.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I'm starting to drive tomorrow (yay!) after getting finally approved with Lyft and I'm restarting my Uber app as well (because in for a dollar...) and I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? Has this ever happened to you?
> 
> As a woman I'm probably much less intimidating to people (well guys anyway) and much as I would like to go all Hunter Thompson on their a** with pepper spray and stun guns (gosh I miss the Army) I realize of course that's a really really bad idea.
> 
> ...


If he was in my car and refused to get out, I think I'd just start driving with the meter running. Hehe...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't recall anyone saying anything about Uber involvement in a situation where the pax won't get out of the car - I could have missed it skimming the thread.
> 
> And again, addressing a hypothetical like someone using a stolen phone to summon an Uber ride was not the question that was asked.
> The risk of that happening is about the same as a rider being picked up by a driver who stole someone's car and Uber phone.


Your're not thinking like a criminal. I'm broadening the possibilities that could influence the original scenario. Petty criminals often act without plan and opportunistically. Why don't they wish to comply?

Stealing a smartphone could be the start of a drug-addelled crime spree.

If a Uber rider is acting aggressively, refusing to leave and without care of how their behaviour will affect their rating then a driver better raise their situational awareness of everything that is going on.

Are they alone and riding behind you? Do you have your seat belt on? Change that quick smart. Belts are easily brought up against a drivers throat and used to subdue a driver.

If there are two of them the most common start of an attack is the perp behind uses the belt or their arms to hold the driver whilst passenger in the front seat strikes the driver. The driver is in real trouble now especially if there is a weapon in play.

Before the actual attack happens the Driver had better use the seconds they may have to work out what they need to do.

I drove cabs for 9 years, got attacked 3 times, saved another cabbie from being pummelled by 2 drunk football players with his own tyre lever, and turned up at an attack where my fellow Base driver was shot in the neck - dead.

Got hurt the most on the first attack, ignored or was naive to the warning signs. 2nd time the guy ended up crying like a baby. Third time I was REALLY lucky as the Taxi alarm mic allowed other drivers to find me just when I decided to crash stop the cab and get out - there was 4 of them, I would've had no chance.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I will share the plan we have in place for my wife in case of a carjacking or some similar situation.
First of all, you as a driver should NEVER place yourself in a situation to "tell" a rider to "get out of your car".
If anything kindly tell them that due to your safety is best that I NOT provide you with this ride.
Scenarios:
1) Rider complies and gets out.
2) If rider does NOT comply & becomes agitated.
Make noise with the horn. (May be enough to scare them out of vehicle) If not scared out of vehicle then:
Undo your seat belt and bolt out of vehicle. Go as far away from it as you can.
Leave your FUber phone in vehicle (So that if car is taken it can be tracked).
Do keep a cheap pre-paid phone with you at all times.
Go to a safe location with people around and call emergency number. (That is a stored number of law enforcement(not 911) on your pre-paid phone listed under I.C.E(In Case of Emergency))
Most importantly, YOUR safety is primary to anything else.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I will share the plan we have in place for my wife in case of a carjacking or some similar situation.
> First of all, you as a driver should NEVER place yourself in a situation to "tell" a rider to "get out of your car".
> If anything kindly tell them that due to your safety is best that I NOT provide you with this ride.
> Scenarios:
> ...


Hope it's just a Carjacking


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Just a quick mention about the above - I really felt that your answers were the best and really helped me out but I just wanted to mention that police can not actually track your phone in real time. Not without a warrant and not without getting phone company permission to use cell towers to triangulate (especially difficult if you're moving) - either of the above take several days minimum to set up.
> 
> With that said the KGB... 'scuse me - I mean the NSA - can probably turn on your camera and see what you are eating for lunch any time they want but as for local police departments... not so much


Funny you mention the NSA. One of my first day Ubering trips was a pax that claimed to work for the NSA. Seemed like a straight up kinda guy so I believe him. He told me that the NSA actually had input into the development of the apple phones. He said apple phone's microphones and cameras can be accessed even with the phone turned off! Really got me thinking.
Back to the topic:
1. yes the reliability of tracking a cell phone depends on a lot of factors like location, cell tower locations, triangulation etc.... but its getting better all the time. Obviously, if you ever have to call 911 be sure to give your location(zip code helps in identifying correct tower) and direction traveling first thing. Its kinda like the barf bag thing "Better to be prepared for a thing and lose then lose while regretting never having been prepared."
2. no, police do not need a warrant or company permission to track 911 calls. (Google E911 laws) "the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) requires wireless network providers to give the cell phone GPS tracking location information for 911 calls that have been made from cell phones. This is known as E911. The law on E911 is fairly explicit. It allows carriers to provide tracking location information to third parties for E911 emergency calls only" http://communications-media.lawyers.com/privacy-law/cell-phone-privacy.html


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

@DenverDiane I'm still reading about all this cell phone stuff. Here's a story about being prepared and still loosing. This was in 2008 so hopefully the 911 cell phone thing works a little better now. The article gives some interesting stats about how much info the cops get on 911 calls in FL. in 2008 http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/investigations/2015/02/23/denise-amber-lee-911-call/23670761/


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

@DenverDiane I play in an old guys basketball league and one of my teammates is a local police chief. When I see him next week I'm going to ask him about this cell phone issue...he probably won't give me any details but he might speak in general terms about how well or not so well the 911 system works around here. Update to follow............


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I'm starting to drive tomorrow (yay!) after getting finally approved with Lyft and I'm restarting my Uber app as well (because in for a dollar...) and I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? Has this ever happened to you?
> 
> As a woman I'm probably much less intimidating to people (well guys anyway) and much as I would like to go all Hunter Thompson on their a** with pepper spray and stun guns (gosh I miss the Army) I realize of course that's a really really bad idea.
> 
> ...


I'm also a woman. "Get the **** out of my car!" Worked nicely for me on Christmas Day when some asshole young people wanted to pile 7 people in a car. Followed up with, "Get out or I'm calling the cops."


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I'm starting to drive tomorrow (yay!) after getting finally approved with Lyft and I'm restarting my Uber app as well (because in for a dollar...) and I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? Has this ever happened to you?
> 
> As a woman I'm probably much less intimidating to people (well guys anyway) and much as I would like to go all Hunter Thompson on their a** with pepper spray and stun guns (gosh I miss the Army) I realize of course that's a really really bad idea.
> 
> ...


I turned on my hazard lights, parked on the road stepped out and called 911. If it happened now I would definitely be sure to take my keys and phone with me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> I am older than you and likely have been in customer facing positions for longer than you have been alive. I know what to expect. I have also been on the internet and in discussion boards since the early 80's so I also know what to expect from the overall "quality" of advice given by incompetent people who have no clue, nor will they ever, that they are incompetent. I also know about trolls.
> 
> I have had a commercial Class B license and driven full sized buses and had worked as a flight instructor and Part 135 transport pilot (I currently still hold a commercial multi-engine) - so you know what ? I probably know more about transport than yourself - and always will.
> 
> ...


Shit, I was born in 82!

Also, in all seriousness, you sound overqualified for this job. Why can't you get a driving job elsewhere?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I will share the plan we have in place for my wife in case of a carjacking or some similar situation.
> First of all, you as a driver should NEVER place yourself in a situation to "tell" a rider to "get out of your car".
> If anything kindly tell them that due to your safety is best that I NOT provide you with this ride.
> Scenarios:
> ...


Based on my personal experience, having twice now told pax's to leave my car, I suggest you come up with a different plan.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Your're not thinking like a criminal.


That's because the question posted was not about a criminal.
If and when a driver finds the need to ask someone to leave their car, it is nearly always going to be because of a problem with the ride or the pax's behavior - not because of criminal activity or even being threatened.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Luberon said:


> I turned on my hazard lights, parked on the road stepped out and called 911. If it happened now I would definitely be sure to take my keys and phone with me.


Exactly! And remove anything else not nailed down.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I drove cabs for 9 years, got attacked 3 times...


Ride-sharing is nothing like a taxi-cab.
The riders are not anonymous.

They can't 'hail' a ride-share car or have a dispatcher send a car to pick-up "JimmyBob at the corner of 12th & Elm".

Ride-shares are also cashless transactions -
and thus FAR less likely the target of criminals looking to rob the driver.

All ride-share pax's know that their personal information is attached to their exact location and the ride-share car they are in at any given time.

From a safety perspective, it's nothing like driving a cab in the 'old days'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> @DenverDiane Here's a story about being prepared and still loosing. This was in 2008 /


wow - 2008?!

Google maps, (which uses GPS location in smartphones) *wasn't released in beta until 2009*.
sheesh - the iPhone was first introduced in 2007 and it didn't use GPS effectively until years after that.

...interesting info - but waaaaay out of date.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberThere said:


> Kinda, sorta. Usenet started up in the early 80's, but it wasn't exactly a discussion board. You could also post to a BBS, but those aren't part of the Internet. The Internet used to be ARPANET and was around since the 60's. The Web didn't start to much later in the 90's.


I still remember my $300/mo CompuServe bills from the late '80s. And my CompuServe ID#


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> First of all, you as a driver should NEVER place yourself in a situation to "tell" a rider to "get out of your car".


The ONLY way to do that, is to not drive ride-share.
Heck, or drive any passenger. I've told my own kids to get out of the car!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Shit, I was born in 82!
> 
> Also, in all seriousness, you sound overqualified for this job. Why can't you get a driving job elsewhere?


one reason: attitude


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

if what you say is true about being in customer facing positions longer than suewho has been alive then I am amazed they let you out of the oldfolks home let alone operate machinery.

As for you knowing about trolls is that from self reflecting daily?

As for your vast experience on customer facing positions, was this observed while you were on your back facing them?

I have read all off your posts and it certainly appears that you are a complete waste of oxygen anp perhaps instead of putting members on your ignore list you should infact ignore the world and go and have a lie down in the cemetery


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

^^^^
Yo sho' gonna git it now.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Can you charge a cleanup fee if someone forces you to mace them?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ride-sharing is nothing like a taxi-cab.
> The riders are not anonymous.
> 
> They can't 'hail' a ride-share car or have a dispatcher send a car to pick-up "JimmyBob at the corner of 12th & Elm".
> ...


 Michael, you are still suggesting that criminals stick to the rules. My scenario and it's typical of petty criminals is that crime against drivers of public vehicles happen opportunistically.

You are right on every point in regards to bookings made by the authorised account holder and smartphone owner.

But for you to suggest that Uber driver is totally safe due to the transparency of the Uber booking system is just naive.

Everything has its risks, Taxis ARE riskier than Uber cars because they do street hails. But Taxis here have external and internal CCTV (riders images are ALL recorded). All conversations are recorded once the hidden emergency button is hit, and once that is done Vehicle tracking of EVERY Taxi allows immediate support from other cabs and response from Police knowing exactly where the Cab driver is.

Try getting that level of emergency help from Uber if you have a passenger with a weapon. You gonna ask the perp "can you just hold on a minute whilst I email my Uber office"?

In some areas UBER is highly negligent in the level of emergency support and assistance it provides to its Public Vehicle drivers.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I still remember my $300/mo CompuServe bills from the late '80s. And my CompuServe ID#


The price was why I never signed up for CompuServe. I'm curious, did you have a separate line put in?
I remember yelling at my brother "Get off the phone, I'm trying to use the computer!"
Good time.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's because the question posted was not about a criminal.
> If and when a driver finds the need to ask someone to leave their car, it is nearly always going to be because of a problem with the ride or the pax's behavior - not because of criminal activity or even being threatened.


Here is the original question:

_"I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? Has this ever happened to you?"
_
Where does she restrict possible difficult scenarios? @DenverDiane has stated she is ex-military. They are TRAINED to operate at a higher level of situational awareness. I believe her post here is a product of her training and she is asking the right questions. She is open to reading the experiences of anyone on the forum. Mine are different to yours, dealing with the perps where different, my outcomes vary.

The effectiveness of a surprise attack cannot be overstated, getting punched in the side of the head without heeding the warning signs has a "stunning" effect.

If you notice strange behaviour, try and engage in conversation, find a common ground between yourself and the rider you have concerns about. Talk Girls, sports first off. Anything to "humanise" yourself in the eyes of the person that's creeping you out. If you get grunts and/or aggressive responses you are in trouble. Start revving up your fight/flight thought processes.

I just spent the loveliest time with a family touring here from Columbus. Really opened my eyes at how nice Americans can be. But you know Michael that unfortunately not all of your fellow Americans are like that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

limepro said:


> Can you charge a cleanup fee if someone forces you to mace them?


That's effing Funny!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Michael, you are still suggesting that criminals stick to the rules.


I'm doing no such thing.
This thread wasn't about criminals or criminal behavior.
But since you're dead set on taking it there:
Crime is like water: it follows the path of least resistance.
Uber cars and drivers are not the path of least resistance.
(The risk is higher, the potential 'reward' lower)

That's not to say crazies don't exist and the very, very rare incident of criminal behavior won't come from a pax - but I'd bet the incidents are no higher than incidents initiated and caused by drivers. People are, after all, people. So you can prepare for the meteor large enough to destroy the earth to hit, or you can live your life. and just be 'smart' careful.

Your choice may be different than mine - that's cool (as long as our choices don't interfere with each other).

As far as 'handling a pax who refuses to leave my car' - I've been there and done that. Once without the police, once with. And both were handled just fine without any threat of violence. Just ticked off pax's threatening to have Uber "fire" my ass. A third incident got heated before the pax's ever got into my car - because I was smart enough to end the ride before it began... which is the best strategy (as others have mentioned) because it prevents a bad situation from ever getting to the point of needing to tell someone to get out of your car.

Planning for doomsday (which I suppose is, arguably, inevitable given enough ride-share time and miles) is a different topic - and one which I would agree with you on your advice - if I were so inclined to be that paranoid. Currently, I'm not - but that could change with one big 'scare'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/03/...rserk-punches-uber-driver-during-n-word-rant/


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2015/03/...rserk-punches-uber-driver-during-n-word-rant/


After seeing this it makes sense to call 911 as early as possible and leave an open mic that can help you in case it blows into something big.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

So, this was originally posted on Wednesday which means that @DenverDiane was planning to drive yesterday, but now her original post has been removed and all her comments. Inquiring minds want to know did it go as planned or was her first day her last?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Here is the original question:
> _"I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? ..."_
> Where does she restrict possible difficult scenarios?


In the first sentence where she wrote very specifically, "(_drunk, belligerent, etc._)"
- not threatening, criminal, scary or assaulting.
But you knew that!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> So, this was originally posted on Wednesday which means that @DenverDiane was planning to drive yesterday, but now her original post has been removed and all her comments. Inquiring minds want to know did it go as planned or was her first day her last?


Entirely possible the admin here had enough of her (and people slamming her) and tossed her from the site? <shrug>
Possibly the first person ever deactivated from a driver's forum before being deactivated from driving?


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

drive em around in circles til the meter hits about $400


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

my3centsSTEW said:


> drive em around in circles til the meter hits about $400


doesn't work.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Luberon said:


> After seeing this it makes sense to call 911 as early as possible and leave an open mic that can help you in case it blows into something big.


No - don't do that... 911 is for emergencies -
not for when you think something _*might*_ become an emergency.
Don't tie up 911 lines with open mics...
Just call the police department directly.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Casandria said:


> So, this was originally posted on Wednesday which means that @DenverDiane was planning to drive yesterday, but now her original post has been removed and all her comments. Inquiring minds want to know did it go as planned or was her first day her last?


i have been wondering the same thing. Perhaps her first day was her last day, i wouldnt be that surprised. My bet is she will pop up under a different name soon. Strange one.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Well of course.
> A gun is a lot easier to obtain and use properly than a vocabulary.


...****ing profound (and true)...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Not an issue for me, I can summon a fart that will make their ears bleed. See ya.


....the direction my thought was going...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Casandria said:


> So, this was originally posted on Wednesday which means that @DenverDiane was planning to drive yesterday, but now her original post has been removed and all her comments. Inquiring minds want to know did it go as planned or was her first day her last?


Ding dong the witch is dead.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> __


...call Dale...


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Ding dong the witch is dead.


Yes. 2 in the back of the melon.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I think the admins finally put her on the double secret ignore list.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes, it happened to me in my first month of driving. It was a blizzard, the destination was on the other side of town from the pick-up location. The pax insisted I take the highway (which I had just come off of, and it was not drivable).
> 
> I explained that the highway was not safe at the moment and the drive going through town would be shorter, cost less and would be safer. She started rambling on about how the ride couldn't exceed the value of her $20 free-ride coupon and continues to insist that I take the highway in the blizzard.
> 
> ...


is there some way you can block these sort of idiot customers on the app, so you don't end up getting pinged by them again?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> is there some way you can block these sort of idiot customers on the app, so you don't end up getting pinged by them again?


No. I had an email exchange with support where I asked them not to send me a particular rider anymore, and they said there was no way to do that. I got 3 more calls from them, and I ignored every one. Unsavvy tech co


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> I'm starting to drive tomorrow (yay!) after getting finally approved with Lyft and I'm restarting my Uber app as well (because in for a dollar...) and I was wondering how you might handle a person who you asked to leave your vehicle and will not (drunk , belligerent, etc)? Has this ever happened to you?
> 
> As a woman I'm probably much less intimidating to people (well guys anyway) and much as I would like to go all Hunter Thompson on their a** with pepper spray and stun guns (gosh I miss the Army) I realize of course that's a really really bad idea.
> 
> ...


You hit them in the head with a baseball bat and then charge them a cleaning fee.

Just kidding, of course.

You dial 911 and sit tight.


----------

